# Farmina vs blue buffalo for gsd puppy



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

My 8 month old male gsd Tiger is a picky eater. He is 30 Kgs in weight and has had regular vet check ups.
However, we recently switched over from royal canin to farmina since the latter is a better food overall.
It has been 2 months since the change but he seems to be not able to digest it properly. He has loose/paste like stools.

I just wanted to ask:
1) I am thinking of switching to Blue buffalo (that is the only other premium dog food brand available for import to India).
Which is better farmina or blue buffalo?
Which variety of blue buffalo will be best for my growing puppy?

2) Did any of you have similar problema with farmina ? Loose stools?(he has been dewormed there are no diseases)

3) He is always totally disinterested in his food? I have to almost always mix in something as if I am bribing him to eat.
How do i rectify his habit?


4) I feel that he has stopped growing in height From the past 3 months. Does height increase after 8 months of age?


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a great resource for comparing dog food brands that may help in making your decision:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Our last GSD was on Blue Buffalo Wilderness for awhile when we also lived in an area where varieties of high quality kibble was not readily available. He did well on it and liked it a lot, but I believe there have been some recalls on this brand since then. The above-listed website would also have information on that.

Are you open to considering a RAW food diet? This could be a good option for you if you high quality kibbles are not easy to get. There's lots of good information about feeding raw on this site.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Not a fan of blue buffalo. I did feed Farmina to mine before I switched to a raw diet. They had no issues on it. Have you tried a different protein from Farmina?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Make sure, also, that you are not overfeeding. That will also cause loose stools.


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

Ldes77 said:


> Here's a great resource for comparing dog food brands that may help in making your decision:
> 
> Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> ...




Thanks ! But I really can not opt for a raw diet since meat here is not hygienic and it may do more harm than good(parasites).


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

llombardo said:


> Not a fan of blue buffalo. I did feed Farmina to mine before I switched to a raw diet. They had no issues on it. Have you tried a different protein from Farmina?



Hey! Other varieties of Farmina are not readily available here. Tiger is on chicken and pomogrenade ancestral grain puppy maxi.
The dealer could import the lamb variant but only for adult medium.

Therefore i am considering blue buffalo.


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Make sure, also, that you are not overfeeding. That will also cause loose stools.


Hey there!! The recommended doet according to Farmina is approximately 430 grams per day. I give him 400 grams per day in two divided portions.
Out of which he hardly manages to eat 300 grams


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

Is the. Blue buffalo wilderness puppy a good option?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swapnil B said:


> Is the. Blue buffalo wilderness puppy a good option?


Considering that you don't have the amount of options other countries have, i would use blue Buffalo if that works best for you and your dog. 

If the worst thing that happens to your pup is that he eats blue Buffalo then he's doing fine


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are a couple of things that can cause loose stools....

If at all possible, get a parasite check done on the pups. Most pups have parasites at birth, here in US, we commonly start giving an oral dose of worm medicine at 3-4 weeks old.

Too much food will cause loose stool....smaller meals, more often.


Blue Buffalo can be too rich for some pups, I had one litter that could not eat it and another who thrived on it. No clue why....just changed to Fromm or Earthborn on the litter who did not seem to be doing well on it.


Lee


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> There are a couple of things that can cause loose stools....
> 
> If at all possible, get a parasite check done on the pups. Most pups have parasites at birth, here in US, we commonly start giving an oral dose of worm medicine at 3-4 weeks old.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing yor experience.


----------



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

People, I checked on the website and found that Farmina ancestral grain chicken and pomogrenade and Blue buffalo wilderness puppy large. Breed both have similar rating just that protein is higher in Blue While fat is higher in Farmina.


if you consider that taste of wild is not available to me. Which of these two is better


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've generally never had good results with the supposed "better foods". Ingredients lists are used as a marketing tool. They are created to look good and attract the purchaser. My dogs have generally not found them to be palatable and would not eat them. I have had lots of issues with these supposed "better foods" including loose stools, poor coat quality, eye **** etc, etc, etc. I have always had much better and more consistent results with the more traditional foods from the major manufacturers. Good Luck.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> There are a couple of things that can cause loose stools....
> ....just changed to Fromm or Earthborn on the litter who did not seem to be doing well on it.
> Lee


Which variety of Fromm? They are a little limited online


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

coolgsd said:


> Which variety of Fromm? They are a little limited online


Fromm Puppy Gold in blue bag is what I have used for alot of litters

Lee


----------

